# How do You Store Your Ski Equipment?



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 22, 2005)

I clean everything, then I store my boots in my home office closet, my clothes in with the rest of my outdoor clothes and my (tuned) skis in my home office...attic's, basements and garages are not a consideration...

How do You Store Your Ski Equipment?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 22, 2005)

I was planning on keeping them in my living room, just in case we get an August blizzard....


----------



## Rocketman (Apr 22, 2005)

I believe my bedroom is the best and safest place for my boards...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 22, 2005)

Rocketman said:
			
		

> I believe my bedroom is the best and safest place for my boards...



Actually, I'm considering putting them under my bed.  Anthing I should worry about by doing that?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 22, 2005)

I was just about to start a Subject on this. I keep all my stuff in the bedroom. Attic's are to hot in the summer and garages are to dirty.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 23, 2005)

End of season cleaning right now.  Skis will go under bed.   Boots will be washed, fixed by Dalbello, and stay in a dry place.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 24, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> End of season cleaning right now.  Skis will go under bed.   Boots will be washed, fixed by Dalbello, and stay in a dry place.




do you lay them flat on the base or keep them snapped together at the binding?


----------



## nancie2k (Apr 24, 2005)

i keep mine in my living room next to the fireplace so i can look at them all summer longingly......


----------



## Sky (Apr 24, 2005)

I took all the boards/skis out last week in the sun.  I let the sun warm the bases then I stroked them up well with wax...edges and bases.

I'll store them in the basement family room with the dehumidifier on all summer.  

Works pretty good.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 24, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> do you lay them flat on the base or keep them snapped together at the binding?



I keep my skis in thier wall hanger assembly.


----------



## Lostone (Apr 24, 2005)

I live in a ski condo.  We have ski lockers.  I keep my skis...  in the ski locker.  It is inside, but there is still temp and humidity change, but I'm planning on taking them out and running them over snow, ice, branches, grass and an occasional rock.   :roll:     :wink: 

One thing someone suggested was to not leave them locked by the binding brakes.  It makes them want to sit straighter than they would normally.  

I free them, then put them separately in the locker.

With 4 pair of skis...  it does get crowded in there.  

I just hope they don't all spring out at me when I open the locker in the fall.          :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 25, 2005)

Spent all weekend putting them away...four pairs of skis.

Checked edges--sharpened two pair.  Real nice.    

Brushed and then cleaned the bases with wax as illustrated on Swix's School website (scraped off while still warm and brushed).  Afterwards, melted some wax over the edges to prevent rusting (paranoid am I) :wink:  After this, applied a coat of the winter wax for the first day...just srape and brush.  Placed skis separately underneath our bed...the brakes are holding the skis in the air off of the carpet, so looks good so far (will check the edges/bases every so often).


----------



## dmc (Apr 25, 2005)

In June I toss all my snowboards and skiis into the garage..

All my other gear gets stowed..

On tub for resort stuff.. So I can just reach into it in October/November and get gear to hit Killington...

One tub for back country stuff..  take all the batteries out of my tranceivers.. crampons, axe, probe, etc...


----------



## mattswann (Apr 25, 2005)

With a touch of storage wax on them (edges included) and then somewhere dry and not to hot. Skis should be stored like fine wine. CAREFULLY

You can store them joined with the brakes or seperatly make sure they don't lie flat base down on ground incase of moisture. No one likes rusty edges!

Tip... scrape the wax off the edges and a quick brush and you'll be ready to go at the first sign of a cloud. Shouldn't take more than 5 mins work.


----------



## zowi420 (Apr 27, 2005)

*ski storage*

what about loosening the tension on the bindings?  waxing the edges to prevent rust is good. . . I store my skis in my office so I can stare at them all summer!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: ski storage*



			
				zowi420 said:
			
		

> what about loosening the tension on the bindings?  waxing the edges to prevent rust is good. . . I store my skis in my office so I can stare at them all summer!!!



Welcome to the boards, zowi420.  Hope to see more of you.   :wink:


----------



## catskills (Apr 29, 2005)

One more thing.  Remove your boot liners from the ski boot shell. Dry everything inside your boot shell and your liners. If you have not done this, I bet there still wet.  Boot dryers don't dry the boot.  You must remove the liners from the shell. 

Storage wax on ski and board edges is also a good idea. 

I turn down the DIN to zero on my ski bindings over the summer.  Just don't forget to reset the DIN when the season starts up like I did.   I got off the gondola at JH with my powder skis, clicked in, and thought h'mm that did not sound right.  What was worse I had to take the ski brakes off and back on after transport to JH. I forgot all about that I had turned the DIN down over the summer.  No problem, they had a screw driver right there at the top of gondola.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2005)

catskills said:
			
		

> One more thing.  Remove your boot liners from the ski boot shell. Dry everything inside your boot shell and your liners. If you have not done this, I bet there still wet.  Boot dryers don't dry the boot.  You must remove the liners from the shell.



Do you leave the liners out all summer, or just to dry them out?  I take my liners out after every time I hit the slopes anyway, is there a reason to leave them out all summer?


----------



## catskills (Apr 29, 2005)

After you dry everything I put the liners back in the boot shell and buckle the shell back up.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2005)

catskills said:
			
		

> After you dry everything I put the liners back in the boot shell and buckle the shell back up.



Ok, thats what I figured, thanks


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 1, 2005)

I took Catskills advice and took the liners out of my boots.  I put them and the shells in the boiler room for a few days .... worked like a charm.  After spending 15 minutes wrestling the liners back in the shells, I closed them up and put them back in the boot bag.  The boot bag had my basic ski needs such as my shell, gloves, helmet and ski pants just in case we get an August dump.  Ski's are at the shop getting fixed, tuned and storage wax.  They'll go under my bed for under the watchful protection of Oliver, Penny Lane and Mia, my cats, for the summer.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 2, 2005)

I now ALWAYS remove the liners from the boots after a day of skiing to dry.  Really saves them from stinking and from things growing in them :wink:


----------



## billski (May 28, 2005)

*I put them...*

I put them somewhere dark, where I can't see them and be reminded what a wonderful season I had on 'em.

If I saw them again right now, I'd have to go into therapy.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 4, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> I now ALWAYS remove the liners from the boots after a day of skiing to dry.  Really saves them from stinking and from things growing in them :wink:


I got a boot dryer this year and love it. Plug it in  set the timer and walk away always dry boots in the am.


----------

